# buying rock at a landscaping store



## knuckler19 (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to upgrade my rock scheme in my fish tank. Right now I am using some slate but I can't go to high with it because they don't want to stay in place. I thought about using silicone but I don't want to be stuck with just one option later down the road. Any ideas on how to build my rock wall up higher so the fish use the whole tank. any suggestions would be great.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I used lace rock however you could go to landscape yard and get granite boulders. I suggest the 6-8 inch size. I took some of these and bruke them with a sledge hammer(wear safety glasses and Jeans) once they were broken They stacked very nicely. I started low with some larger ones and moved up with smaller.


----------



## knuckler19 (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks I will give that a try. I have just noticed that the fish tend to stay low to the bottom and want them to have a chance to swim higher and feel like they are safe.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

supedm do you have any pics you can post for reference?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry no digital camera right now. Maybe soon.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Almost any rock will do as long as you can stack it safely using gravity as a guide. Silicone eventually loses it's adhesion to rock and should never be depended upon to hold a stack together in lieu of structural support. The best it can do is help keep things from sliding around.

I built four heavy granite structures with silicone that could also stand on their own without it but after a couple of years in the tank most of the adhesion was lost. I even found a few pads of it floating along the bottom when doing gravel cleaning.


----------

